# confused



## apple (Jan 30, 2006)

hi i had a black molly and it died out of nowhere that was very strange it was fine and then it died and i also have these other fish i dont know their name but last night one of them was acting weird breathing fast and today i look and it is dead i have no idea why they both died can someone help me


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

You need to provide some more details e.g. Water Conditions (ph, nitrates etc) 

The size of the tank

How many fish you had in there and what kind they where?

- Jonno


----------

